# Wire, Latex and Dryer Lint Bat



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Another wire prop I worked on during the winter. I discovered a recipe for making dryer lint clay which I used to cover the body of the Bat to give it more of a hairy looking texture. The wings are done in latex and cheesecloth. Once I finished the bat I coated him with Armor All. It gives a protective finish as well as a smooth shine.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/health fair April 04/Bat Thing/


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey I remember Bat Thing! Well Vlad can't complain that he doesn't fit into the whole Vampire Castle theme  Now you need to make about a hundred more, hee hee!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

100 more, oh my!!!!! I have another one that I started but it's been in the wire stage for several months now. It's a much smaller one though. Something tells me that I'm not gonna have enough time to make more of them for this year so the rubber bats we have will have to do for this year. I'm running out of building time since I'll be going back to work in about two weeks.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice job on the Bat, Black Cat! I can't wait to try it out myself!!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Finally a good use for all my dryer lint.
Looks great.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, I would never of thought to use drier lint. Thanks


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't wait to use my dryer lint I got from Black Cat along with my awesome tombstone.  I love the bat it looks really cool. Good Luck on making a hundred more you will definitely have your hands full.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job Karen. I am always amazed what you can do with dryer lint.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great job Karen the bat looks great. Reminds me of Ken :devil:


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome - recycle, reduce, reuse...


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow thanks. This was one of my first props that I made with dryer lint clay. I'm happy to report that Batty is still holding up. I did just after Halloween give him a new coat of polyurethane and AmourAl.


----------



## Dead Center (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice job as always...so he going into the bat cave then?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Nice job, I would never of thought to use drier lint. Thanks


You would if you came to a NJ/PA MNT... no pressure.

He is cool Karen. Very imposing looking.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Have you officially gotten your dryer lint sceptre & crown for dominating the medium? 

Love the lint.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice.


----------

